# Lofton Choctaw Hunter R/H long bow F/S - SOLD



## Al33 (Sep 12, 2007)

This Osage/Bamboo bow is just like my left handed go-to hunting bow but 3 pounds lighter in draw weight. This one is 62#@28" and is 64" long.

$225 plus shipping and it's yours. Nearly new condition.


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 12, 2007)

fellas once again this is a really nice bow.  I've shot this one as well and it'll sling'em.  It's a goodin if somebody is lookin and you couldn't ask to deal witih a better man!!!  
It's a really nice one c''mon guys somebody hop on this one.
Ben


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 12, 2007)

If I had the money, I would dang sure get it. I seen it at the shoot we had, pretty sure it's the one Al brought over. Nice bow !
Hmmm, what have I got to sell ?
Jerald


----------



## Just BB (Sep 12, 2007)

Al, PM Sent


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 12, 2007)

You old fellars pull too much weight for me!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bow is sold, thanks Just BB.


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 12, 2007)

Dang that was quick !
Nice bow too, I'm sure he will love that bow, I know I did, for a little bit, not even an hour  LOL !!


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 12, 2007)

Somebody got a heck of a deal. I was personal friends with Mr. Bobby Lofton for several years, and he made good, serviceable no nonsense bows at an affordable price. I have a 62# @28" reflex-deflex "Choctaw Hunter"bamboo sandwiched between 2 strips of Osage that he helped me make in his shop back in 1988. It is a shooter for sure, and a prized possession of mine. His bows produce a lot less handshock than the "Howard Hill" style longbows, and are much more comfortable to shoot. You picked up a nice longbow for sure.
Ken


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, I thought I had me one.  I was going to take the bait, but the site got slow on me so I went and ate dinner.  I guess there is always another deal around the corner.  I should probably wait till the season is over anyway as not to confuse myself with something new.  I'm bow only this year.


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 12, 2007)

congrats on the sale Al!  BB you just got a great bow good luck with it.


----------

